
Arduino-driven orchestra plays TSO: Wizards in Winter (and scanners, floppies..) - jweather
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhChYJzw4FM
======
jweather
I made this! Technical background and build log is here:
[http://hackaday.io/project/3533-christmas-
orchestra](http://hackaday.io/project/3533-christmas-orchestra)

It's an Arduino RAMPS board (designed for driving 3D printers) driving four
floppy drives, three scanners, and a printer.

